# Pennine mixte frame



## Rhythm Thief (1 Mar 2010)

Anyone in the market fpr something a bit different might like to look at this. I had my eye on it for Ms RT, whose Galaxy is a little bit too big for her, but it's a bit pricey for me.


----------

